# Smok alien al85 ..tank too small



## Vapex (24/6/17)

Please help ..I'm new to the vaping scene..got the al85 with 2ml tank ..it's ridiculously small and I need recommendations for a bigger tank ..thinking 4ml..
Please help as I'm clueless..don't want to spend more than R450 on a tank.


----------



## Scissorhands (24/6/17)

Yo bud, you will get a million different suggestions

To help the guys out . . .

Stock coils or rebuildable? 
(Im guessing stock coming from a baby beast?)

Are there any aspects you want different or the same?
(Eg. Cloud/economic/restrictive/very airy)

I dont use stock coil tanks so i cant advise,im sure your post will get flooded if you provide some more details

Congrats on getting a vape

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapex (24/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Yo bud, you will get a million different suggestions
> 
> To help the guys out . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...yeah stock coils ..not wanting anything different..I'm enjoying the device now ..just hating filling up the tank so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/6/17)

Vapex said:


> Thanks for the reply...yeah stock coils ..not wanting anything different..I'm enjoying the device now ..just hating filling up the tank so often.


The most straight forward solution here is to get the Big Baby Beast tank:





This is what the AL85 looks like with the Big Baby Beast.
It upgrades your capacity from 3ml to 5ml whilst using the same coils.

Baby vs Big Baby:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapex (24/6/17)

TheV said:


> The most straight forward solution here is to get the Big Baby Beast tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 
Thanks..sounds good to me.


----------



## TheV (26/6/17)

Vapex said:


> Awesome
> Thanks..sounds good to me.



If you haven't picked up anything yet...
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv8-kit-for-sale.t39093/


----------

